

Jumping Air Gaps with All-in-One Printers - ebel
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/10/jumping_air_gap.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
serf
Neat idea. If the (evil group) didn't think of it before, at least they'll
read it now!

------
wglb
Morse Code Rules.

